# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Install ducting and roof vent for rangehood.

## Timed Out

Hi all 
I'd like to get ducting and a roof vent attached to the rangehood in my kitchen.  It's currently configured to recirculate the air through the filter but it doesn't do a very good job of removing the cooking smells.   I've checked the rangehood and it has the option to connect ducting. 
I'm not sure who to contact to get this done.  Would this be a job for a kitchen installer, carpenter or other?  I thought about DIY but I'm not 100% confident with installing the roof vent. 
Also what would be a ballpark cost for this job in Adelaide?  I have a mid 50's double bricker, tiled roof with 10 foot ceilings.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Tis the job for a plumber.....although not a very difficult job for DIY since the roof vent is simply done by removing a tile and replacing with new stack and flashing which is all available virtually in kit form from a plumbers supply shop like Reece or Tradelink.

----------


## Ashwood

My reno contractor did mine, and in my situation, their sparky did the rangehood install and the plumber did the exhaust bit - you need to get a flue kit with either a rigid metal duct or a flexible one, and ensure you get the waterproofing bit down pat - flashing, etc.

----------

